# One bad*** jeep



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Congrats to Bill from Paramount performance...in his twin turbo SRT8 Grand Cherokee he ran a 9.45 in 1/4 this past weekend in Ohio. This is the first time I have ever seen one wheels up! Oh...he drove from North Carolina to Ohio in it and back home!


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

VERY IMPRESSIVE but you know what they say about wheelies.....not enough horsepower to break the rear wheels loose:laughing::laughing:


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

LOL I know right....think he has a measley 1100 plus when he sprays


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

[email protected];1292831 said:


> LOL I know right....think he has a measley 1100 plus when he sprays


But not enough to break the rear tires loose that's some sticky rubber and good mechanical grip.Thumbs Up


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I have a 49cc scooter ....
Will he run me for pink slips?


----------

